

Honk: mind blowing Speech-to-Meaning engine show impressive speed and accuracy - cnbuff410
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg

======
SimplyUseless
This is what I call a mother-of-demos !

All stuff no fluff!

